# Setting Sun



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Just did this one . I'm afraid it needs lots of work. Pic not very good , still practicing with my new camera. Thanks for looking.
Dee


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Its lovely! Really nice use of colors.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Love your Landscapes! Takes me away


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

*Setting sun*

Hope this version is better 
Wishing everyone a Happy New Year !!
Dee


----------

